#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Περαίωση με Ν.4495/17 και υποχρέωση υποβολής μελέτης στατικής επάρκειας

## PERIKLIS1

Καλησπέρα.
Θέλω να περαιώσω δήλωση Ν.4495/17 όπου έχω υποχρέωση μελέτης στατικής επάρκειας εντός 5ετίας. Μπορεί να γινει η περαίωση της διαδικασίας σήμερα, χωρίς να υποβάλλω τη μελέτη και εν συνεχεία να γίνει το συμβόλαιο αγοραπωλησίας; Αργότερα φυσικά εντός 5ετίας θα υποβληθεί αυτή η μελέτη.

Σημείωση: Ρωτάω γιατί ο πελάτης έχει πληρώσει το παράβολο και είναι σε εκκρεμότητα να πληρώσει το υπόλοιπο ποσό οπότε δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει τη διαδικασία για να ξέρω πως προχωράει το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ.

----------


## Xάρης

Για να μπορεί να ολοκληρωθεί η αγοραπωλησία πρέπει να πληρωθεί τουλάχιστον το 30% του προστίμου.
Τα σχέδια και λοιπά δικαιολογητικά πρέπει να ανέβουν στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα εντός εξαμήνου από την πληρωμή του παραβόλου.
Εξαίρεση αποτελεί η μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας για την οποία ισχύει η πενταετία για κτήρια σπουδαιότητας Σ2.

----------

